# sterling wedding pic



## photobug (Aug 10, 2003)

Frame the shot. Check
Check focus & exposure. Check
Massage the shutter button to keep camera shake to a minimum. Check
Check the shot. Uh-oh. Why is the lcd black?
Hmmmm....







Only forgot one little detail. Turn flash on.

Duh!


Jim


----------



## Destiny (Aug 10, 2003)

the poor couple....   is there a good photo or do they have to live with that wedding pic?


----------



## luckydog (Aug 10, 2003)

At least you could mass produce and hand out at every wedding you go to 'cause who can honestly say that it isn't them in the picture?


----------



## Lula (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## photobug (Aug 12, 2003)

Luckydog- good point. I'll have to keep that in mind. Probably won' t go in a portfolio though.   

Destiny- yes, there are others. It's my son in the pic & he can't ***** about the quality of the pics, since it was a labor of love. Sorta looks like I don't like him much though, doesn't it?   

I don't know, it has a sort of gritty quality that I like. Maybe I'll print it up to see what it looks like. [shrug]

Jim


----------



## apw1000 (Aug 24, 2003)

D'oh!


----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 3, 2003)

yeah, I'd b&w it with a little fixin' here and there... could be something worth saving.


----------

